# Baroque Forum?



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I have not posted here in quite a while. I've been listening to "classical" music since 2007~not very long and while I still have very limited knowledge I have come to realize that music from the baroque era I enjoy immensely!!!

From what I have read here there is only a moderate interest in baroque music. I am hoping someone might direct me to a forum where baroque is discussed as passionately as the music of other era's is here.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure I agree with your assessment. Granted, the late romantics probably get a _tad_ more words, but I know for a fact there are many here who love the Baroque and talk passionately about it.

I can guarantee you that if you start a Baroque topic, it has as much potential for discussion as any other.

Besides all that, I don't think we're really in the business of recommending other forums


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

hawk said:


> From what I have read here there is only a moderate interest in baroque music.


Nefigah's right. There may not be many of us who post frequently about baroque music, but those of us who do are not merely 'moderately' interested. You'll find a lot of enthusiastic discussion in these threads:

Handel operas and cantatas

Collections of Handel arias

French Baroque

Deutsch Harmonia Mundi Baroque 50CD goldmine

Quite a lot of baroque opera is discussed in this thread:
Opera on DVD


----------



## JemsRoker (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Hawk, for your post, i think nefigah has given you a good suggestion.Brit musician and journalist, Bob Stanley, in a piece for The Guardian called Baroque And A Soft Place, lovingly traces some of that history.


----------

